# APR 2.0 TSI (IS20) with OPF ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR 2.0 TSI (IS20) ECU Upgrade is now available for the European based vehicles (ROW) featuring a single and dual Otto-Partikelfilter (OPF) under the new WLTP emissions updates. Software is ready today for many models, including the latest Q3, TT, Octavia, Golf GTI and Tiguan ranging from 190ps to 245 ps in stock form. With this ECU Upgrade power from engine grows substantially. Expect 274-295 HP with 307-325 FTLBS of torque on stage 1, and up to 339-365 HP with 337-382 FTLBS of torque with a drop in IS38 turbocharger on the stock OPF and DP. This is a substantial leap in HP and Torque that completely transforms the vehicle!

Learn more and see each dyno graph on our product page.


----------

